# Learning to ride a motocycle in Phuket



## Winterflight (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm staying in the Phuket (Patong) area and am wondering if it's possible to get some instruction on riding a motorcycle here. Although I've been a lifelong cyclist and motorist, I've never ridden a motorcycle before. 
Yes I could try and find a quiet road somewhere to learn by myself but would much rather some proper instruction. 
Any useful suggestions?


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know about Patong but up here in Udon Thani, providing you have held a full driving license in your "home" country, you can get a motorbike license automatically, without even taking a riding test! All you need to do is pass the multiple choice on-screen test and pay your money. Hey presto - license is approved and made the same day!

Until I came to Thailand I have never ridden a motorbike either and in normal driving conditions it is easy enough. I use a moped with 4 gears but if you use an automatic it's even easier. Inner city traffic is a bit bad at times but once you gain experience on roads outside the larger populated areas, you can learn to ride in more urban areas, just take your time and keep the eyes peeled.

Not that many Thai's up here have formal instruction and I don't think you really need to either but that is just my humble opinion. I don't think anyone can you prepare you for the reality of the traffic in larger Urban areas.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

I should be more precise - providing you have held a full car driving license in your "home" country, you can get a motorbike license automatically, without even taking a riding test!


----------



## RickThai (Sep 2, 2015)

Unless you are planning on living in Thailand, I would caution anyone from renting a motorbike and learning how to ride it in any Thai tourist destination. If you scratch up or damage a rental bike, it can cost you thousands of dollars (USD, not baht).

Thai traffic is chaotic at best and even experienced riders wind up injured or dead. If you are only going to be in Phuket for a couple of weeks, you might be better off using other forms of transportation IMO.

If you are from a country that drives on the left side of the road it will be somewhat easier, but if you come from a country that drives on the right side of the road, you will have that added complication to get used to.

Good luck.

RickThai


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Phuket is not the place to learn to ride a motorcycle or motorbike. However, if you really need to, I could teach you and I live in Kamala. 
I've been riding since 1964, with 1/2 million miles experience in the states with no vehicular accidents .... until here. Been here 6 years and have been hit two times.
I owned Honda dealerships in the U.S. Besides other terrible drivers, most riders get in accidents because knowing what to do hasn't become by habit yet. If you know the basic methods, you'll increase your chances, but, nothing beats experience.


----------

